# Ghosty Hits 100



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep -- San Antonio Airport just announced we hit 100 degrees out here at the airfield where my office is .... good gosh -- .. wonder what took us so long -- normally we hit 100 degrees some time in April...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's just plain nasty!

It's overcast and 65 here today...just the way I like it


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

Rain with snow (snain) and 43 deg


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gosh, only 85 here. Of course, it's supposed to hit almost 97 tomorrow. Then down to 80 again on Sunday.

Mark


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark, 
You and I have about the same weather. It was in the mid to high 80's here today and right now at 9:00PM it's 80 degrees here in Tampabay Florida. I think tomorrow it's supposed to be another day of sunshine and high 80's to low 90's again ( like it's been for the past month or 2 ).


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

High 80's low 90's in south GA but the humidity hasn't set in yet so its fairly pleasent.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Must be a whopping 55 here today. Time to crank up the AC.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Been very pleasant here, in the N GA mountains, with highs in the 60's/70s and lows in the 50s/60s.......nice drive-in theatre weather. Went and saw Iron Man and Drillbit Taylor last night (double feature) at Blue Ridge!!
However, it's raining at 3 AM here, and supposed to have severe weather on the way!!








Darlene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Must be a whopping 55 here today. Time to crank up the AC.


I can relate too that










Thor


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Yep -- San Antonio Airport just announced we hit 100 degrees out here at the airfield where my office is .... good gosh -- .. wonder what took us so long -- normally we hit 100 degrees some time in April...


The delay is entirely the U.S. fault for causing all this global warming.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Memphis is still very nice with highs only in the 80s so far. Now I can complain about the tornados and thunderstorms in this area. It it rains much more I will have to check out mods on pontoons for the Outback!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well gee Ghosty, Texas is only like 3 miles from the sun......


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't know how you guys in TX put up with that -- I'll take my 4 mos of winter pain and then 65F days and 45F nights here in WI...

Ahhhh...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We're supposed to have partly sunny skies and 72 degrees, both Saturday and Sunday, for the Outbackers Rally this weekend, in Galena, IL.

Can't wait for the good company, great food, and nice weather (for a change)!

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Anything above ~75 deg is too hot!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Ghosty hits 100! ???? He hardly looks a day over 65 to me!

Happy camping
Bryan


----------

